# Sticky  Battle of the belts 5 discussion thread



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## CM Buck

All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------

